# Open Wye - Open Delta



## Sthabik PE (Feb 28, 2019)

Question: "A three-phase transformer bank is to handle 500 kVA and have a 34.5/11-kV voltage ratio. Find the rating of each individual transformer in the bank (high voltage, low voltage, turns ratio, and apparent power) if the transformer bank is connected to open wye—open delta."

My ans:

HV: 19.9KV

LV: 11 KV

a: 1.81

S: 288KVA

FYI, i only have question no solution. Question seems so challenging cuz i have not practice problems regarding the title. So somebody please teach me. Are my answers correct?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Mar 1, 2019)

Sdhabik said:


> Question: "A three-phase transformer bank is to handle 500 kVA and have a 34.5/11-kV voltage ratio. Find the rating of each individual transformer in the bank (high voltage, low voltage, turns ratio, and apparent power) if the transformer bank is connected to open wye—open delta."
> 
> My ans:
> 
> ...


Here is one of my favorite articles we currently have on our site. If you work your way through the article I promise you'll be able to figure this question out without much trouble:

     Electrical PE Review - Open Delta Transformer Connection

Feel free to print out the article and take it with you to the PE exam as reference material.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Mar 5, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> Here is one of my favorite articles we currently have on our site. If you work your way through the article I promise you'll be able to figure this question out without much trouble:
> 
> Electrical PE Review - Open Delta Transformer Connection
> 
> Feel free to print out the article and take it with you to the PE exam as reference material.


Thank you Zach for the attachment, and happy to say that is what i followed.

I believe Open wye must be the same approach like open delta that you have mentioned.

I wonder if some one agree with my above answers so that i can know i am in right track .


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 19, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> Here is one of my favorite articles we currently have on our site. If you work your way through the article I promise you'll be able to figure this question out without much trouble:
> 
> Electrical PE Review - Open Delta Transformer Connection
> 
> Feel free to print out the article and take it with you to the PE exam as reference material.




Zach,

I also appreciate the link. Is it possible for you to provide a printer-friendly version of this &amp; any of your articles?


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Mar 19, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> Zach,
> 
> I also appreciate the link. Is it possible for you to provide a printer-friendly version of this &amp; any of your articles?


@LyceeFruit

This is definitely something we will be working on in the future.


----------

